# Puppies Playing video



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Notice that they are using litter boxes in a 10x22' screened porch. This is one of the few times we've had two litters at the same time. The older litter turned 8 weeks the day this was shot. The younger ones are a few days short of 7 weeks. I have several other videos I shot at the same play session on Youtube. My user name there is tomkinghavs If you'd like to see the other videos put my username in their search window and it will take you to the other videos.

These puppies are easy to potty train with a good system. This was the last video I shot of that play session and they were starting to get tired but didn't want to stop.

kLEFeFlK4_Q[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I guess I didn't do something right, but if you click on either link, it takes you to the video.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How fun, Tom. I watched the whole thing! It simply amazes me that there weren't any accidents after those puppies had been out there that long! Those pups have a dream play yard at your house.

They are darling! I saw at least two that I'd love to play with and then bring home.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Wonderful pups. Makes me want one.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I am in love with the little black/white one. They are all adorable. I never get tired of watching puppies play. The play area is amazing.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

What adorable puppies. We enjoyed watching the video.:biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I never will get to sleep tonight now that Cicero is crying. He wants a girlfriend with little eyebrows to play with. :frusty:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

You must be having so much fun! What a great place for the puppies to play! I did see the one with "eyebrows" Dale was talking about - so cute - but they all are. I would hate to have to choose!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

irnfit said:


> I am in love with the little black/white one. They are all adorable. I never get tired of watching puppies play. The play area is amazing.


I believe half of these pups are my Kodi's full sibs. I wish I were ready for another one now!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I wish the breeder I got Jack from had some of those playyard toys. Teaching Jack how to go up and down the stairs is taking forever. He can go up now but the down.... sigh.


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

That is a whole lot of cuteness!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

The puppies are just darling!!!!!!!! I love to watch them. Thanks for the puppy fix.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

What absolutely stunning, healthy beautiful puppies,they look like they are having a fantastic time playing in their play room,I hope they go to loving happy homes as that is what they are use to.It's just as well I live over here in England,and can't be tempted by any of these beauties!


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

morriscsps said:


> I wish the breeder I got Jack from had some of those playyard toys. Teaching Jack how to go up and down the stairs is taking forever. He can go up now but the down.... sigh.


Tom - Your puppies are just gorgeous. DH is going to KILL me but you've given me great ideas for keeping Eli busy on our back porch!

Last week I taught Eli to come down the stairs. Now he's running down! First thing I did was take him to the third stair from the bottom and put a small piece of his favorite treat, cheese, on the bottom two stairs. He was scared but he couldn't resist. After he came down I then took him up a couple of stairs higher until he was able to come down all 12 stairs. I then put treats ever two stairs then three strairs until, eventually, I waited for him at the bottom with the treat. The downside of this method is he will often sit at the top of the stairs in hopes of a treat and coaxing him down without a bribe can be frustrating. He's certainly no dummy! Why should he go down for free when he can get "paid"?!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

that was so much fun to watch! Thanks! Adorable pups!


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

You are sooo mean in posting that video!!! I want one of the black ones!!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh Tom!!!!
Those puppies are just darling and the little black and white irish pied with big white blaze on its head has my name written all over him/her. When do I pick this gorgeous puppy up???


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Well bless my buttons! That's the cutest darn thing I've seen in a ****'s age.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I think there should be a law prohibiting videos like this...makes you turn into a HavNapper! I can feel myself changing right now.!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Beautiful puppies! What a wonderful play area! Where do you find the tunnel toys?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments. We have lots of fun with puppies.

The tunnels are sold as "cat tunnels". Pam has found them anywhere from online to stores like Target. One is a section of 6" PVC pipe and another is a sort of hard cardboard tube sold as a concrete form.

We've made some more equpment in just the past few days, but I haven't taken any more video yet. If I'm shooting video, I can't sit on the floor and play with them. I probably will take some more this weekend. If anyone would like to be notified when I upload something else to Youtube, you can subscribe to my username there tomkinghavs and Youtube will notify you when a new one is up.

The puppies play in different areas like this 2 or 3 times a day and sleep in smaller pens. At this age, when they first wake up, they won't go very many steps to their "potty place" and a large sleeping area is counterproductive to their training. Our goal is zero accidents all the way through the process. This week the 8 week olds slept in a 4x6 pen and the 7 week olds in a 4x4. Their space gradually increases as they grow. Tonight we switched them to all sleeping in the same 4x8' pen. If there is any accident on the floor, it will be downsized, but we've developed a pretty good feel for how they are and I'm betting this setup will be fine. 

The younger ones are more advanced than they normally would be at their age because they have learned fast from their older cousins.

We're going public with our whole system before long.


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

LOVED the video!!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I put up some more videos of a play session yesterday on Youtube. I left them uploading when I went to bed last night and haven't gotten around to naming but a few of them. Some are still listed by their file number.

For those who haven't read the whole thread, my user name on Youtube is tomkinghavs Copy and paste that in the Youtube search window if you would like to see the puppies playing.

I guess you have to join Youtube, which doesn't cost anything, and go to http://www.youtube.com/user/tomkinghavs?feature=mhum and simply hit the Subscribe box on my "channel" there.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ok...thanks a lot. Now The MHS is hitting me really hard. Santos would have so much fun with a puppy!


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

OMG! They are soooo adorable, especially the little one with the white on his face that came to look at you when you started talking.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Ok. I know which one I would pick. The little black with tan markings that stopped 3 times to look into the camera. That's gotta be a boy I can tell he's not a picky eater either! They are all cute, but he is my favorite. Loved him hiding behind the litter box.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

They have all gone to their wonderful forever homes now. We really enjoyed them. It was one of the few times we've had two litters at the same time, but it's just the way the girls cycles worked out. It will be nice to have some quiet time through the holidays.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Opps. I deleted this post. It went to the wrong thread! Sorry


----------

